# My Cockapoo Ollie is a speed demon, is your cockapoo?



## Ollie (Oct 11, 2011)

Hello all, I just registered today, mostly to pose this question, Is high speed usually an attribute of cockapoos? My dog Ollie can outrun almost any dog including some rescue greyhounds we met at the park. Thanks for any input.
-Dan


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

LOL!!! when it comes to running to me....she is the fastest dog I have ever seen!  I love cockapoos!


----------



## caradunne (Nov 29, 2010)

Izzy is the same as Ollie, she out runs all the local dogs. She runs around the fields at such a speed she often can't stop and runs passed me!


----------



## kendal (Jul 16, 2009)

oh yes, poodle and cockers are good runners so cockapoos can be speed freeks. 

a grayhound racer wanted to buy my mum cocker Tico because she out ran one of his racing dogs. lol the guy we realy keen but my mum said no way.


----------



## baking mama (Jul 11, 2010)

Freddy is also a fast runner. He loves to chase after his ball at top speed and he often skids when he gets to it!

Sadly, he doesn't get many dogs that he can run with - the ones we meet on our dog walks are all too slow for him!


----------



## Dawny (Mar 28, 2010)

oh yes wispa is a speedy 1 she loves to play with a husky and 3 grey hounds but she will run rings around every doggy friend she's got!


----------



## Turi (Jun 28, 2011)

Every time I read a post about the attributes of a Cockapoo I get more and more excited about getting one myself .

Turi x


----------



## michaelwatson54 (Jun 24, 2011)

Ollie said:


> Hello all, I just registered today, mostly to pose this question, Is high speed usually an attribute of cockapoos? My dog Ollie can outrun almost any dog including some rescue greyhounds we met at the park. Thanks for any input.
> -Dan


Hi Dan
Welcome to the mad house Ollie sounds like a real speed machine We would all like to some pics of him and maybe you should give the 'Cockapoo Olympics' some thought Mick


----------



## MillieDog (Jun 1, 2011)

Oh yes. Millie loves to run and play chase. She especially loves to play chase with other dogs and occasionally she does find a dog that will keep up for a little while. Then she gets excited and will start to bark at them too.


----------



## Donnag (Jul 5, 2011)

Haha this did make me laugh to hear how fast they all are. Little Wynny is like a whippet, my sister has a cockerpoo a week older and slightly more laid back than her and he can never catch her when they are running round the garden together. Does tickle me as shes runs like lightening.


----------



## Pepster (Jul 22, 2011)

Oh no, that's our hopes dashed! We thought it would be just pepper who was so speedy  now we'll gave to look at other options for the olympics


----------



## JulesB (Mar 6, 2011)

Yep Betty is a speed freak too and most people who see her run don't believe it until they see her outrunning their dogs!!

I think people just see how cute and fluffy they are and think that's all there is to them!! WRONG!!!!!

x


----------



## Jedicrazy (Apr 26, 2011)

baking mama said:


> Freddy is also a fast runner. He loves to chase after his ball at top speed and he often skids when he gets to it!


 Had to laugh because Obi does this too. His skids are particularly good on the autumn leaves at the moment...who knows what happens when we have snow and ice


----------



## strof51 (Sep 26, 2009)

Poppy is very fast she slows down so the other dog catches up then changes direction, great fun to watch. Rosie has found out how to slow her down she grabs hold of her tail.


----------



## Turi (Jun 28, 2011)

strof51 said:


> Poppy is very fast she slows down so the other dog catches up then changes direction, great fun to watch. Rosie has found out how to slow her down she grabs hold of her tail.


I'd love to see Rosie do that - can you get it on camera?!


----------



## Donnag (Jul 5, 2011)

Funny how also when they need a poo they turn into speed freaks


----------



## Tressa (Aug 31, 2010)

Donnag said:


> Funny how also when they need a poo they turn into speed freaks


Haha, never noticed that - I will pay attention now. Teddy is also a very high jumper, especially when he sees a ball in your hand. Think there is kangaroo in there somewhere


----------



## Guest (Oct 12, 2011)

michaelwatson54 said:


> Hi Dan
> Welcome to the mad house Ollie sounds like a real speed machine We would all like to some pics of him and maybe you should give the 'Cockapoo Olympics' some thought Mick


michael were are you having the cockapoo olympics we would love to come and compete janice and romeo x


----------



## Lilies (Sep 14, 2011)

Ollie can go really fast when he wants to , especially if he is having a typical cockapoo 'mad five minutes'


----------



## teaberrie (Jun 20, 2011)

My little 8 lb cockapoo can almost outrun my brothers 70 lb german shepard/husky/collie mixed dog. It's cute when they play together. It's terrible when I need to catch him when he steals my socks though


----------



## Ollie (Oct 11, 2011)

michaelwatson54 said:


> Hi Dan
> Welcome to the mad house Ollie sounds like a real speed machine We would all like to some pics of him and maybe you should give the 'Cockapoo Olympics' some thought Mick



Thanks for the welcome Mike, i'll get some pics up when I have time to select the choice ones, thank you to everyone else for all the replies confirming speed. Perhaps a new breed of race dog is emerging, I think if they were selectively bred for speed they could outrun greyhounds, especially if the longer legged ones were selectively bred. Not that I really know anything about dog breeding. I'll post on the breeding forum about this.
-Dan


----------



## michaelwatson54 (Jun 24, 2011)

Ollie said:


> Thanks for the welcome Mike, i'll get some pics up when I have time to select the choice ones, thank you to everyone else for all the replies confirming speed. Perhaps a new breed of race dog is emerging, I think if they were selectively bred for speed they could outrun greyhounds, especially if the longer legged ones were selectively bred. Not that I really know anything about dog breeding. I'll post on the breeding forum about this.
> -Dan


So Dan! What about the Cockapoo Olympics?


----------



## pixie (Apr 16, 2011)

Pixie is very fast also,and has started chasing birds across fields at mega speed


----------



## flounder_1 (May 12, 2011)

pixie said:


> Pixie is very fast also,and has started chasing birds across fields at mega speed


Lolly does that too


----------



## Izzy (Sep 7, 2011)

Ollie said:


> Hello all, I just registered today, mostly to pose this question, Is high speed usually an attribute of cockapoos? My dog Ollie can outrun almost any dog including some rescue greyhounds we met at the park. Thanks for any input.
> -Dan


Hi my izzy is now 5months and is like lightening once she is off the lead. When she is on the lead she kind of bunny hops down the road as she is rearing to go, she looks hilarious. I am taking her to obedience classes and all the other pups walk nice, izzy just bunny hops


----------



## Morph (Jan 28, 2010)

Darla is also fast and if she can't out run it she'll out turn it on the corners.

When they can't catch her they start barking and then give up, which is when she runs right past them really close to get them to start chasing her again!

Works everytime.

She even caught a rabbit once but didn't know what to do with it, so just stood on it with her front paw for a while looking at us and then let it go!


----------



## Jukee Doodles (Apr 5, 2011)

Yum-Yum is our fastest 'Poo, he gives our Border Collie a great race but have to admit the speed meister Rossi just pips him when they are flat out.


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Mine are fast runners... Honey can have her fast moments but not as fast as Oakley .. he has so much energy


----------



## Laney (Aug 7, 2011)

Rocky "the Rocket" is also like a bullet. Makes me laugh as sometimes the cocker in him makes his run nose to the ground and his back legs can't go slow enough so he ends up going at an angle  x


----------



## carwin (May 5, 2011)

pixie said:


> Pixie is very fast also,and has started chasing birds across fields at mega speed


We've got one like that, when she's at full speed she looks like the flying dog from "never ending story" , ears, hair & tail all streamlined.

The pigeons & crows don't stand a chance.


----------



## Morph (Jan 28, 2010)

carwin said:


> We've got one like that, when she's at full speed she looks like the flying dog from "never ending story" , ears, hair & tail all streamlined.
> 
> The pigeons & crows don't stand a chance.


Was a flying dragon! A luck dragon to be precise.

Have sometimes called Darla 'Falkor' when she's running or it's windy.


----------

